# good books in endicrinology



## salome (Mar 28, 2011)

hello!

it si my first post  im Salome from Georgia, i'm interested in endocrinology, so can any one tell me wich books i should read at first, like beginner books in endocrinology.

thank you ! ))


----------



## arghal (Nov 6, 2010)

hello salome,

i would suggest you get physiology by guyton and hall. its a very good book. covers the basics great for beginners.


----------



## salome (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree-- guyton's physiology is definitely the best place to start, however that will give you a very technical and of course physiological perspective. If you are interested in more clinical aspects of endocrinology or patient presentations, then perhaps you would benefit from shadowing a physician in an endocrinology clinic, or even reading case reports that are published online in the field.

Take for example a patient I recently saw who was only 8 years old and failed a routine vision screening exam by a school nurse. She was referred to an ophthalmologist and found to have signs of hypertensive retinopathy secondary to secondary hypertension from a pheochromocytoma- a neuroendocrine tumor responsible for secreting excess catecholamines in the girl's blood.

There are many more cases just like this online. Endocrinology is a great field.


----------

